# Comprare casa: Mutuo o contanti?



## pazzomania (17 Luglio 2019)

Ciao ragazzi,

Vado dritto al punto: se si hanno i soldi per comprare una casa in contanti, meglio comunque accendere un mutuo e tenere i soldi investiti (non ditemi che devono rendere piu' degli interessi, ovvio, ma nemmeno cercando sul web i pareri sono comunque univoci) o meglio usare tutta (quasi) la disponibilità economica senza accendere mutui?

Temo cambi poco o nulla, solitamente quando non si trovano teorie chiare, ma tutte discordanti, la verità è che nessuno sa esattamente quale opzione sia la migliore.

Grazie <3


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Luglio 2019)

Contanti. Ovviamente se non resti corto per lavor/mobili/imprevisti.
Difficilissimo trovare investimenti a 0 rischio che rendano l’equivalente degli interessi di un mutuo (tasso fisso ovviamente, sul variabile non se ne deve neanche discutere nonostante i tassi vantaggiosi).
È una domanda particolare perchè pochi possono scegliere, solitamente almeno una buona parte di mutuo è obbligata


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> Vado dritto al punto: se si hanno i soldi per comprare una casa in contanti, meglio comunque accendere un mutuo e tenere i soldi investiti (non ditemi che devono rendere piu' degli interessi, ovvio, ma nemmeno cercando sul web i pareri sono comunque univoci) o meglio usare tutta (quasi) la disponibilità economica senza accendere mutui?
> 
> ...



Comprar casa a Bergamo costa poco eh? Maledetti 

I soldi sotto il cuscino non servono ad una mazza comunque, alza il tiro puntando case migliori (o più di 1 mettendola a reddito) facendo un mutuo.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Luglio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> *Comprar casa a Bergamo costa poco eh? Maledetti *
> 
> I soldi sotto il cuscino non servono ad una mazza comunque, alza il tiro puntando case migliori (o più di 1 mettendola a reddito) facendo un mutuo.



No, sono io che ne ho tanti 

Scherzo ovviamente.

La casa che voglio, è gia abbastanza "cara" e quasi nuova. 
Comunque il consiglio di spendere ancora di piu e fare un mutuo non me lo aspettavo proprio....


----------



## pazzomania (17 Luglio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Contanti. Ovviamente se non resti corto per lavor/mobili/imprevisti.
> Difficilissimo trovare investimenti a 0 rischio che rendano l’equivalente degli interessi di un mutuo (tasso fisso ovviamente, sul variabile non se ne deve neanche discutere nonostante i tassi vantaggiosi).
> È una domanda particolare perchè pochi possono scegliere, solitamente almeno una buona parte di mutuo è obbligata



Credo che, il fatto di poter preferire tenere soldi cash da parte per ipotetiche emergenze, e aprire un mutuo, sia piu' una roba psicologica che altro. Un sentimento di "sicurezza".

Ma mica è facile non ascoltare la vocina....


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No, sono io che ne ho tanti
> 
> Scherzo ovviamente.
> 
> ...



Altre certezze oltre "il mattone" in Italia?

Infatti io ho una casa a reddito anche a Bergamo, pagata pochissimo visti i prezzi che girano appena ci si sposta dal centro storico, restando pur sempre in quartieri tranquillissimi (subito prima di Valtesse, altro che le terribili periferie milanesi). 
I soldi in banca non li tengo, solo lo stretto necessario.


----------



## davoreb (18 Luglio 2019)

Dipende dalla tua disponibilità, avendo comprato casa da poco (mutuo 70%) ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle che le varie spese poi sono tante anche inaspettate.

Quindi tieni un "cuscinetto" abbastanza ampio se non lo hai disponibile magari fai un mutuo per una parte (alla fine il tasso è sotto il 2%).


----------



## sacchino (18 Luglio 2019)

Mutuo assolutamente, con 100.000 di mutuo in trent'anni ne restituisci solo 8000 di interessi, per avere un tasso bassissimo devi fare un mutuo del 50% del valore dell'immobile, ti tieni il capitale da parte in caso dovessero aumentare i tassi, dubito che a breve accada. Inoltre fallo il più a lungo possibile e tieni una rata il più basso che puoi.


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2019)

Anche io sto comprando casa, ho scelto il mutuo e con i miei soldi mi pago lavori e arredo più una parte rimanente per le emergenze.

Te potresti fare entrambe le cose, tipo un 50/50, ti diventerebbe un mutuo con una rata bassa e gli interessi del mutuo sarebbero bassi perché inciderebbe su una cifra di partenza già bassa.

Se poi con i tuoi soldi la paghi totalmente e te ne avanzano anche in modo di star tranquillo allora vai di cash.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Altre certezze oltre "il mattone" in Italia?
> 
> Infatti io ho una casa a reddito anche a Bergamo, pagata pochissimo visti i prezzi che girano appena ci si sposta dal centro storico, restando pur sempre in quartieri tranquillissimi (subito prima di Valtesse, altro che le terribili periferie milanesi).
> I soldi in banca non li tengo, solo lo stretto necessario.





davoreb ha scritto:


> Dipende dalla tua disponibilità, avendo comprato casa da poco (mutuo 70%) ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle che le varie spese poi sono tante anche inaspettate.
> 
> Quindi tieni un "cuscinetto" abbastanza ampio se non lo hai disponibile magari fai un mutuo per una parte (alla fine il tasso è sotto il 2%).





sacchino ha scritto:


> Mutuo assolutamente, con 100.000 di mutuo in trent'anni ne restituisci solo 8000 di interessi, per avere un tasso bassissimo devi fare un mutuo del 50% del valore dell'immobile, ti tieni il capitale da parte in caso dovessero aumentare i tassi, dubito che a breve accada. Inoltre fallo il più a lungo possibile e tieni una rata il più basso che puoi.





Milo ha scritto:


> Anche io sto comprando casa, ho scelto il mutuo e con i miei soldi mi pago lavori e arredo più una parte rimanente per le emergenze.
> 
> Te potresti fare entrambe le cose, tipo un 50/50, ti diventerebbe un mutuo con una rata bassa e gli interessi del mutuo sarebbero bassi perché inciderebbe su una cifra di partenza già bassa.
> 
> Se poi con i tuoi soldi la paghi totalmente e te ne avanzano anche in modo di star tranquillo allora vai di cash.



Grazie ragazzi;

Come potete ben vedere dalle risposte, e da quanto avevo già scritto nel topic di apertura, anche le vostra risposte sono super divergenti fra loro, inizio a credere che, non ci sia una risposta perfetta.

L' unica maniera efficiente, sarebbe stata quella di nascere super ricco e non doversene preoccupare 

Tra la mia tante seghe mentali, pero' avevo pensato una cosa: nei prossimi 10/20/30 l' inflazione potrebbe/salire , secondo me è solo questione di tempo, ma accadrà.

In questo caso, avere un mutuo a tasso fisso di quasi tutta la casa, anche a 30/40 anni, non dovrebbe essere super conveniente?? ( pensando all' inflazione, pagare la rata dovrebbe esssere molto piu' leggero, senza dimenticare che non verrebbero intaccati i risparmi)


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Mutuo assolutamente, con 100.000 di mutuo in trent'anni ne restituisci solo 8000 di interessi, per avere un tasso bassissimo devi fare un mutuo del 50% del valore dell'immobile, ti tieni il capitale da parte in caso dovessero aumentare i tassi, dubito che a breve accada. Inoltre fallo il più a lungo possibile e tieni una rata il più basso che puoi.



Solo 8.000 di interessi su 100.000 in 30 anni?? me pare un po poco


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> Vado dritto al punto: se si hanno i soldi per comprare una casa in contanti, meglio comunque accendere un mutuo e tenere i soldi investiti (non ditemi che devono rendere piu' degli interessi, ovvio, ma nemmeno cercando sul web i pareri sono comunque univoci) o meglio usare tutta (quasi) la disponibilità economica senza accendere mutui?
> 
> ...



Esclusi i soldi per le emergenze che sono sempre fondamentali, e quindi è bene tenersi da parte quanto necessario (e qui ognuno deve farsi i conti propri, ma non cediamo al mito americano del spendo tutto tanto i risparmi non servono) per il resto vale sempre una regola aurea: i soldi TUOI non valgono nulla, quelli che ti presta la banca li paghi.

Potresti anche usare una parte di liquidità per abbassare il mutuo, ma guarda sempre alla fine il conto degli interessi..sono soldi che regali e se ne hai da parte tanti cosa li tieni a fare? Se li investi in cose sicure rendono poco, se li investi con rischio potrebbero perdere di valore o non acquisirne..

Diciamo che dipende sempre da cosa ci fai con i soldi che eventualmente non spendi


----------



## sacchino (18 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Solo 8.000 di interessi su 100.000 in 30 anni?? me pare un po poco



No vai su mutuionline e varifica.


----------



## sacchino (18 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi;
> 
> Come potete ben vedere dalle risposte, e da quanto avevo già scritto nel topic di apertura, anche le vostra risposte sono super divergenti fra loro, inizio a credere che, non ci sia una risposta perfetta.
> 
> ...



Secondo te le banche ti fanno un mutuo a tasso fisso per 30 anni se non prevedono dei tassi bassi a lungo termine 3?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Luglio 2019)

viviamo nella sharing economy, che ve le comprate da fare delle case indebitandovi per 30 anni. Sono contento di non possedere casa macchina, solo affitti e noleggi a lungo termine. E' una visione più nordica del mondo. Vivo in una casa che non potrei mai permettermi di comprare, ho una macchina che restituisco quando voglio, sono flessibile al 100%. Zero rotture, zero perdite di tempo. Se domani voglio andare in Australia vado. In Italia c'è una mania incredibile di comprarsi la casa, non l'ho mai capita.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Secondo te le banche ti fanno un mutuo a tasso fisso per 30 anni se non prevedono dei tassi bassi a lungo termine 3?



Non lo so, sarebbe il mio primo mutuo.

Come funzionava negli anni 80 ?? Solo tasso variabile?


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> viviamo nella sharing economy, che ve le comprate da fare delle case indebitandovi per 30 anni. Sono contento di non possedere casa macchina, solo affitti e noleggi a lungo termine. E' una visione più nordica del mondo. Vivo in una casa che non potrei mai permettermi di comprare, ho una macchina che restituisco quando voglio, sono flessibile al 100%. Zero rotture, zero perdite di tempo. Se domani voglio andare in Australia vado. In Italia c'è una mania incredibile di comprarsi la casa, non l'ho mai capita.



Capisco bene cosa intendi, ed è plausibile.

Ma a lungo andare, è sconveniente, a meno che tu possa permetterti di non badare troppo ai soldi, nel caso, beato te.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> viviamo nella sharing economy, che ve le comprate da fare delle case indebitandovi per 30 anni. Sono contento di non possedere casa macchina, solo affitti e noleggi a lungo termine. E' una visione più nordica del mondo. Vivo in una casa che non potrei mai permettermi di comprare, ho una macchina che restituisco quando voglio, sono flessibile al 100%. Zero rotture, zero perdite di tempo. Se domani voglio andare in Australia vado. In Italia c'è una mania incredibile di comprarsi la casa, non l'ho mai capita.



Non a tutti interessa la possibilità, domani, di poter andare in Australia senza sbatti.
Se uno non ha intenzioni di spostarsi non vedo perchè deve regalare soldi in affitto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Luglio 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non a tutti interessa la possibilità, domani, di poter andare in Australia senza sbatti.
> Se uno non ha intenzioni di spostarsi non vedo perchè deve regalare soldi in affitto.



bè anche il vantaggio economico è opinabile, non è solo una questione di flessibilità. Quando si considerano tutte le spese, le tasse, gli interessi del mutuo e il costo opportunità (cosa che nessuno calcola, cioè cosa posso fare con xxx mila euro invece di comprarmi una casa). Anche il mercato non è certo roseo escluse qualche area turistica o maggiore città, in una economia al collasso e in calo demografico.


----------



## sacchino (18 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, sarebbe il mio primo mutuo.
> 
> Come funzionava negli anni 80 ?? Solo tasso variabile?



Di muti ne ho finiti due e sto iniziando il terzo, il primo nel 90 con tasso al 14%, vai tranquillo fallo variabile ed il più lungo possibile, tieni il capitale per eventuali improvvisi rialzi dei tassi in modo da eventualmente abbassate la quota capitale.


----------



## cris (18 Luglio 2019)

Beato te che hai di questi problemi 

Se fossi in te farei 50:50 o giu di li.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Beato te che hai di questi problemi
> 
> Se fossi in te farei 50:50 o giu di li.



ahaha ma che beato, magari amico.


----------



## Igor91 (18 Luglio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> Vado dritto al punto: se si hanno i soldi per comprare una casa in contanti, meglio comunque accendere un mutuo e tenere i soldi investiti (non ditemi che devono rendere piu' degli interessi, ovvio, ma nemmeno cercando sul web i pareri sono comunque univoci) o meglio usare tutta (quasi) la disponibilità economica senza accendere mutui?
> 
> ...



Sempre mutuo... coi tassi che ci sono adesso è folle non approfittare.

Io ho una mia regola: se l'investimento rappresenta 1/10 o meno del mio capitale in contanti, allora è da fare cash.. altrimenti, mutuo.

Se hai 1 milione, casha tutto zio!


----------



## kYMERA (18 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè anche il vantaggio economico è opinabile, non è solo una questione di flessibilità. Quando si considerano tutte le spese, le tasse, gli interessi del mutuo e il costo opportunità (cosa che nessuno calcola, cioè cosa posso fare con xxx mila euro invece di comprarmi una casa). Anche il mercato non è certo roseo escluse qualche area turistica o maggiore città, in una economia al collasso e in calo demografico.



In nessun caso il costo opportunità, per una prima casa, potrà essere maggiore rispetto a quello dell'affitto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Luglio 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> In nessun caso il costo opportunità, per una prima casa, potrà essere maggiore rispetto a quello dell'affitto.



ma che vuol dire "in nessun caso"? dipende dalle condizioni economiche del tuo investimento e dal tuo profilo socio/economico. Negli ultimi 10 anni un semplice investimento in BTP sarebbe stato molto migliore di un investimento in una casa.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma che vuol dire "in nessun caso"? dipende dalle condizioni economiche del tuo investimento e dal tuo profilo socio/economico. Negli ultimi 10 anni un semplice investimento in BTP sarebbe stato molto migliore di un investimento in una casa.



La prima casa non è mai un investimento in teoria, ma un costo. Non la rivenderai mai se tutto va beme


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> viviamo nella sharing economy, che ve le comprate da fare delle case indebitandovi per 30 anni. Sono contento di non possedere casa macchina, solo affitti e noleggi a lungo termine. E' una visione più nordica del mondo. Vivo in una casa che non potrei mai permettermi di comprare, ho una macchina che restituisco quando voglio, sono flessibile al 100%. Zero rotture, zero perdite di tempo. Se domani voglio andare in Australia vado. In Italia c'è una mania incredibile di comprarsi la casa, non l'ho mai capita.



A Milano un monolocale in una zona decente costa 1000 euro mensile di affitto, mi pare geniale fare un investimento del genere avendo la possibilità di comprar casa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Luglio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> A Milano un monolocale in una zona decente costa 1000 euro mensile di affitto, mi pare geniale fare un investimento del genere avendo la possibilità di comprar casa.



a parte che Milano è una delle poche oasi felici in Italia di vorrei ricordare: 

e quanto costa quel monolocale? almeno 300 mila euro direi. Se ho 300 mila euro e li investo in un BTP 30ennale (paragonabile a un investimento in una casa) ho un rendimento del 3,5% ad oggi, ovvero 10,500 euro lordi all'anno che mi permettono di pagare l'affitto. Senza considerare che avere una casa significa tasse, costi di gestione e di manutenzione ecc.. e molto probabilmente (a parte Milano e poche altre aree in Italia) in continuo deprezzamento.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> a parte che Milano è una delle poche oasi felici in Italia di vorrei ricordare:
> 
> e quanto costa quel monolocale? almeno 300 mila euro direi. Se ho 300 mila euro e li investo in un BTP 30ennale (paragonabile a un investimento in una casa) ho un rendimento del 3,5% ad oggi, ovvero 10,500 euro lordi all'anno che mi permettono di pagare l'affitto. Senza considerare che avere una casa significa tasse, costi di gestione e di manutenzione ecc.. e molto probabilmente (a parte Milano e poche altre aree in Italia) in continuo deprezzamento.



L' affitto è spesso superiore al mutuo, e non hai in mano nulla.

Basta questo a capire che alla lunga non hai nessun guadagno, c'è poco da girarci intorno.

Anche perchè, se compri una casa nuova sui 30 anni, è probabile che non ci spenderai quasi nulla in manutenzioni nel corso della tua vita, se non poche migliaia di euro.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma che vuol dire "in nessun caso"? dipende dalle condizioni economiche del tuo investimento e dal tuo profilo socio/economico. Negli ultimi 10 anni un semplice investimento in BTP sarebbe stato molto migliore di un investimento in una casa.



E' finanziariamente impossibile che lo sia. Un btp in media ha reso quanto il 5% l'anno? Su 100 mila euro sono circa 5k di interessi (togli anche poi la ritenuta). Un affitto decente se sei in una qualsiasi città non lo paghi meno di 1000 euro al mese. Siamo a circa 12k l'anno.
Fatti due calcoli con un mutuo prima casa e vedi quanto hai di delta e ti renderai conto che l'affitto non è mai più conveniente di un acquisto prima casa.
Diverso è il discorso se acquisti una seconda casa per andare al mare un mese l'anno: beh in quel caso ti direi che è sicuramente meglio un affitto o farsi una vacanza.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> La prima casa non è mai un investimento in teoria, ma un costo. Non la rivenderai mai se tutto va beme



Se non sai comprare forse si.


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> a parte che Milano è una delle poche oasi felici in Italia di vorrei ricordare:
> 
> e quanto costa quel monolocale? almeno 300 mila euro direi. Se ho 300 mila euro e li investo in un BTP 30ennale (paragonabile a un investimento in una casa) ho un rendimento del 3,5% ad oggi, ovvero 10,500 euro lordi all'anno che mi permettono di pagare l'affitto. Senza considerare che avere una casa significa tasse, costi di gestione e di manutenzione ecc.. e molto probabilmente (a parte Milano e poche altre aree in Italia) in continuo deprezzamento.



Tra 25 anni te avrai speso di più di affitto rispetto a chi ha un mutuo, loro però avranno in mano una casa con un certo valore però, che anche se deprezzata ma è sempre meglio di 0.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Luglio 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E' finanziariamente impossibile che lo sia. Un btp in media ha reso quanto il 5% l'anno? Su 100 mila euro sono circa 5k di interessi (togli anche poi la ritenuta). Un affitto decente se sei in una qualsiasi città non lo paghi meno di 1000 euro al mese. Siamo a circa 12k l'anno.
> Fatti due calcoli con un mutuo prima casa e vedi quanto hai di delta e ti renderai conto che l'affitto non è mai più conveniente di un acquisto prima casa.
> Diverso è il discorso se acquisti una seconda casa per andare al mare un mese l'anno: beh in quel caso ti direi che è sicuramente meglio un affitto o farsi una vacanza.
> 
> ...





Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma che vuol dire "in nessun caso"? dipende dalle condizioni economiche del tuo investimento e dal tuo profilo socio/economico. Negli ultimi 10 anni un semplice investimento in BTP sarebbe stato molto migliore di un investimento in una casa.



L' Italia è uno degli stati piu' ricchi al mondo per risparmio privato, e quasi tutti hanno una casa di proprietà.

Gli italiani hanno tanti difetti, ma sanno "come si fa".

Compro una casa NUOVA oggi a 100.000 euro e ci vivo 30 anni, la rivendo, e ho nuovamente i miei 100.000 euro.

Affitto una casa e ci vivo per 30 anni, spendo 120.000 euro di affitto, esco, non ho nulla in mano.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Luglio 2019)

ragazzi, ognugno può fare quello che vuole nella vita ma mi state dando risposte senza senso. Io investo per lavoro da 15 anni, lavoro in un fondo, vi sto solo dicendo che l'immobiliare è stata la peggiore "asset class" come si dice in gergo, degl ultimi 15 anni.


----------



## davoreb (18 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> viviamo nella sharing economy, che ve le comprate da fare delle case indebitandovi per 30 anni. Sono contento di non possedere casa macchina, solo affitti e noleggi a lungo termine. E' una visione più nordica del mondo. Vivo in una casa che non potrei mai permettermi di comprare, ho una macchina che restituisco quando voglio, sono flessibile al 100%. Zero rotture, zero perdite di tempo. Se domani voglio andare in Australia vado. In Italia c'è una mania incredibile di comprarsi la casa, non l'ho mai capita.



Come idea di base sono d'accordo con te ma facendo due calcoli ho deciso di acquistare, invece di pagare 600-700 euro di affitto ne pago 350 di mutuo e se tra 10 anni voglio andare via vendo ed ho risparmiato 40000 euro.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Se non sai comprare forse si.


L'Italia è piena di esempi di persone che si sono arricchite comprando e rivendendo prime case nei momenti più opportuni.
Con gli immobili si possono fare guadagni sostanziosi, basta seguire il mercato.



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> a parte che Milano è una delle poche oasi felici in Italia di vorrei ricordare:
> 
> e quanto costa quel monolocale? almeno 300 mila euro direi. Se ho 300 mila euro e li investo in un BTP 30ennale (paragonabile a un investimento in una casa) ho un rendimento del 3,5% ad oggi, ovvero 10,500 euro lordi all'anno che mi permettono di pagare l'affitto. Senza considerare che avere una casa significa tasse, costi di gestione e di manutenzione ecc.. e molto probabilmente (a parte Milano e poche altre aree in Italia) in continuo deprezzamento.



Sono punti di vista: tu proponi di investire a lungo termine sui Btp con tutti i rischi che comporta visto il debito pubblico, io preferisco investire sugli immobili a Milano dove il mercato non è mai calato ed anzi ora è tornato a crescere in maniera esponenziale.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ragazzi, ognugno può fare quello che vuole nella vita ma mi state dando risposte senza senso. Io investo per lavoro da 15 anni, lavoro in un fondo, vi sto solo dicendo che l'immobiliare è stata la peggiore "asset class" come si dice in gergo, degl ultimi 15 anni.



A parte che l'asset class non si può considerare in senso assoluto ma bisogna considerarlo in base alle regioni ecc. Se lavori in un fondo sai benissimo che un conto è investire in un etf reit e un conto investire in un singolo immobile.
Detto ciò ripeto, è finanziariamente impossibile che l'affitto, nel lungo termine, sia migliore all'acquisto nella prima casa. E questa è matematica, a prescindere da qualsiasi andamento dell'asset class di cui parli.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Luglio 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> A parte che l'asset class non si può considerare in senso assoluto ma bisogna considerarlo in base alle regioni ecc. Se lavori in un fondo sai benissimo che un conto è investire in un etf reit e un conto investire in un singolo immobile.
> Detto ciò ripeto, è finanziariamente impossibile che l'affitto, nel lungo termine, sia migliore all'acquisto nella prima casa. E questa è matematica, a prescindere da qualsiasi andamento dell'asset class di cui parli.



come ho già sottolineato in svariati commenti, si parla di costo opportunità non di mero costo affitto / acquisto, che comprende svariati fattori, quali flessibilità o cosa puoi fare con il tuo denaro- è impossibile fare una analisi di ogni singolo caso e paese in Italia. e si parla di mercato nazionale del Real Estate ad eccezione di alcune aree felici come Milano che ha prospettive di crescita continue, sia demografiche che economiche.

Il tuo "finanziariamente impossibile" comunque è qualcosa che non si può sentire, non vuol dire nulla. Ripeto, se tu avessi comprato una casa 13 anni fa a prezzi di mercato, oggi (mediamente) saresti più povero di 1 persona che ha pagato l'affitto e reinvestito quei soldi in una diversa asset class con rischio equivalente.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Luglio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> come ho già sottolineato in svariati commenti, si parla di costo opportunità non di mero costo affitto / acquisto, che comprende svariati fattori, quali flessibilità o cosa puoi fare con il tuo denaro- è impossibile fare una analisi di ogni singolo caso e paese in Italia. e si parla di mercato nazionale del Real Estate ad eccezione di alcune aree felici come Milano che ha prospettive di crescita continue, sia demografiche che economiche.
> 
> Il tuo "finanziariamente impossibile" comunque è qualcosa che non si può sentire, non vuol dire nulla. Ripeto, se tu avessi comprato una casa 13 anni fa a prezzi di mercato, oggi (mediamente) saresti più povero di 1 persona che ha pagato l'affitto e reinvestito quei soldi in una diversa asset class con rischio equivalente.




Una casa comprata 13 anni fa a prezzi di mercato deve valere 0 per potersi paragonare ai costi del'affitto, perchè ti ricordo dell'affitto tu riporti a casa 0 (ZERO). 
Le spese ordinarie le hai comunque anche nell'affitto, le spese straordinarie se hai una casa mediamente nuova non ne hai. Se tu mi dici "ho ascoltato bardolla che riprende il discorso di un altro esperto dove dice che non facendo il mutuo sono finanziariamente più appetibile per prendere debito e fare investimenti" è vero, ma questa è un'altra cosa.
Qui si stava paragonando se andare in affitto o acquistare una prima casa e ribadisco il concetto, è finanziariamente impossibile che l'affitto sia migliore di un acquisto prima casa (ovviamente con pari presupposti a monte).
Poi chiaramente possiamo fare il paper trading e dire "si ma se io avessi investito tot nell'azione amazon oggi avrei il doppio della casa". Perfetto, peccato che non puoi saperlo e i rischi non sono minimamente paragonabili.


----------

